# Natural Balance...which one to get???



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Brody and Gracie are presenting what I believe to be a food allergy. As much as I love Canidae (lamb and rice)...since being on it. Gracie has developed tear stains, her mouth is now staining and she is chewing her feet which are now staining. Brody has also started chewing his feet and he has developed tear stains. Cooper is 100% fine. He has no problems what so ever.

My guess is there is something they are allergic too....whether it be the rice or the lamb...or some other small ingredient, I'm not sure.

After taking Brody to the vet after 3 weeks of chronically dirty ears. By chronic I mean, we clean his ears every other day. Only one ear is presenting a problem....the vet said it was yeast, which is common of either too much moisture of a food allergy. The other ear is fine tho.

Anyway.....I think at this point it may be beneficial to try another food. I'm thinking Natural Balance...but not sure which one to go with. I was thinking either the Salmon and Sweet potatoe or the Sweet Potato and Venican. I think the Duck may be too rich???? I need guidance.

I'd like to go tonight....any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

The allergy specialist that Tango was seeing suggested NB Duck and Potato. She thinks it is a really good food. I couldn't keep Tango on it because for some reason his scratching got worse.  I do know that the reviews on Petco's site had lots of great things to say about it and how much it helped the allergies that some of the dogs were having. I hope it is a food allergy and this food change helps because it is a real pain with all of this allergy testing, etc.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I have had mine on the NB Duck and Potato for over 2 1/2 years and they do fine on it. While none of my kids have allergies, I just like the product and ingredients!!!! I heard the fish is yucky, stinky entering and exiting.......... But my babies love the NB Duck/Potato!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

a thought--Ollie came to me on CHicken soup for the puppy's soul and, come to find out, he had a high intolerance to chicken. HIs poops were awful and his ears were nasty!! I even had to take him to the vet for his ears. After trial and error we settled on NB duck and potato and he has done beautifully on it. The few times I tried to switch him he went right back to runny poops, scratching and even tear-stained for the first time in his life. So...the duck obviously is ok for him but not chicken. If you notice on the ingredient list, potato is the #1 ingredient, not duck--NB is not super high on the "premium foods" list because typically a high rated premium should have a meat as it's #1 source. BUT...each time I try something else we always end up going back to it. Supposedly potato is an "empty carb" but Ollie's doing fine on it and that's what we'll stay with for now at least. I also feed him only NB duck and potato treats. He has a few other types on occasion but the NB ones are the staple. ALso he has canned NB duck and potato every day. Surprisingly he also does well on the NB canned liver. HE doesn't like the salmon and I haven't tried the venison. The duck & potato kibble also comes in small bites--it's expensive, though.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm home. I made an executive decision....I hadn't had any replies and I needed to go so they could eat dinner sometime tonight.  

I went with NB sweet potato and duck. Crossing my fingers that it helps.

Julie718-what are U feeding now????


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm currently switching Belinha's food to NB organic. The only thing I don't like is that the kibbles are kind of big compared to her small bites kibbles.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I'm currently switching Belinha's food to NB organic. The only thing I don't like is that the kibbles are kind of big compared to her small bites kibbles.[/B]


NB Potato and Duck and NB Regular both have "Small Kibbles" now, but I guess not the Organic.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515836
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw the small bites there. But, I really wanted to get the organic. :mellow:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We use the NB duck and potato. Riley and Chloe are doing great on it. We tried the Innova and Chloe scratched and chewed her feet until they were pink. She's allergic to chicken, they eat the canned and dry small bites and do beautifully on it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, I thought I updated, guess not.

UPDATE:

The only one that liked the NB Duck and Potato was Cooper, the other two refused to eat it, and they have never been picky eaters. I returned it the other day and put them on Wellness Core. Along with Wellness grain free canned, they are loving it. Fingers crossed I get the results I'm looking for.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Hmmmm, I thought I updated, guess not.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> The only one that liked the NB Duck and Potato was Cooper, the other two refused to eat it, and they have never been picky eaters. I returned it the other day and put them on Wellness Core. Along with Wellness grain free canned, they are loving it. Fingers crossed I get the results I'm looking for.[/B]


I hope Wellness works out for you guys.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517033
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so too. I really dont like toying with their food. If this doesn't work, I may have to figure out to feed raw.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517365
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm switched Belinha's food many times already. I'm also hoping that the NB organic will work well with her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It took me forever to find a food for Nemo :smpullhair: 
He is on NB Duck and Potato , he was on Wellness which is a great food but he pooped 
soooooooooooooooo much on it , I'm talking like 5x a day :HistericalSmiley: 
so far NB has been great for Nemo, I did try the Fish it stunk it was horrible :smheat: 
my whole kitchen smelled and so did Nemo, it's a great food the Fish but I couldn't take the smell
 ANDREA
Good luck with the Wellnes


----------

